# comment mettre internet sur un ipod ?



## lujyn (12 Septembre 2010)

bonjour je vien d'acheter un ipod 8GB et je voudrai installer internet dessus 
mais je n'y arrive pas pour information je suis chez orange
si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
merci d'avance


----------



## die1884 (12 Septembre 2010)

Il te suffit de connecter ton Ipod en Wifi à ta box en configurant tout ca dans Réglages> Wifi . tu rentres ton identifiant et ton mot passe de box, et ensuite ca y est tu est connecté . Il te suffit d'utiliser Safari, pour surfer sur le web.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (13 Septembre 2010)

À supposer bien sûr qu'il s'agisse d'un iPod touch


----------



## lujyn (13 Septembre 2010)

je vais dans reglage 
-wifi je selectionne ma box 
il me demande un mot de passe 
mais je n'est pas de mot de pass


----------



## arbaot (13 Septembre 2010)

quelle box? alice free neuf orange ...


----------



## arthur83 (13 Septembre 2010)

Ton mot de passe est ta clé wep de 26 caractères qui est normalement présente sous ta box, ou dans le livret d'explication fourni avec ta box.


----------

